# PB-6 throttle box potentiometer replacement?



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

they're custom made because they're 40 degree turn pots.

I've seen them the cheapest here:
http://www.tecknowledgey.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=54_55&products_id=464


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

Mine did the same thing in hot weather last summer. I replaced it with a bolt in replacement Hall throttle and changed the throttle type parameter in my controller (your controller must be able to use a voltage input). No problems since. They are available here (near bottom right):
http://shop.transatlanticelectricconversions.com/main.sc


----------



## iggymo (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Thanks! I didn't even think about the travel of the potentiometer and had completely forgotten about hall effect throttles. That makes much more sense for my situation, as I have the throttle under the hood. It is in a small plastic box, but I would not mind making it impervious to the elements completely and the Hall throttle will do that. Awesome suggestion! Thanks again!

-STEVE


----------

